
The (Upcoming) WordPress Renaissance - gmays
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2019/08/upcoming-wordpress-renaissance/
======
pavelmark
Any look at the WP ecosystem from top hosts (
[https://cloudconfusing.com/2019/09/16/wp-engine-
review/](https://cloudconfusing.com/2019/09/16/wp-engine-review/) ) to
investment like this, to adoption ( [https://kinsta.com/wordpress-market-
share/](https://kinsta.com/wordpress-market-share/) ) will reveal how the
platform is poised for even greater success.

